# Fish Tourneys



## Birdine (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey i was wondering if anyone knows of any or has any info on any public fishing tournaments/derbies in jersey this year, or PA thanks


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Surf or boat?
Day tourny's or weekly/seasonal etc tourny's?

Are you looking for profitable tournaments or just your typical get-together-trophy tournament?

If you are looking for single day-surf-trophy tournament, check out ASAC. Their schedule isnt out yet, but its usually 4 tournaments in May, then a bunch more after Labor Day. You can either make up your own team or fish individually.

http://www.asaconline.org/


----------



## Birdine (Feb 24, 2009)

hey thanks for the site, im just looking for tourneys any type either individual or team preferbly but saltwater and from shore. I just need to fish i been hibernating all winter waiting for the weather to break :fishing:


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

I always try to get people out to these tournaments, they are alot of fun. 

If you are interested in any of them, please let me know and i can give you some info and tips. I'll post when the schedule is out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep. I used to fish the tournaments in North Wildwood back in the day. Back then Ya has 6 man teams, 4 man teams, 2 man teams and singles. Always had a blast.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The HRFA tournament (ASAC) is tentatively scheduled for October 31st in Seaside Park. The official schedule will not be out for about a month. However, I can give you some of the sponsors for this years HRFA tournament. We have hard to build this tournament sponsor list to the best we ever had. Even in this economy. If any manufactures wishes to join this list by sending your product, please send me an e-mail at [email protected]

Carl Hartmann
VP HRFA
Chairman of tournament sponsors

DOA Lures, Eagle Enterprises, Digital Dagger, West Marine, Grumpy's bait and tackle, Carr fish baits, Pierson Plugs, Betty and Nicks, Island Current Fleet, Aqua Clear Tackle, Stingo Lures, Stop and Shop supermarkets, GK plugs, Marine Fab, Surf Rocket systems, Jersey Joe's bait and tackle, BS Plugs. Murphy's bait and tackle, Choppy Lures, Fishermen's Supply, AOK tackle, Moe's bait and tackle, NJ Angler Magazine, Bio Edge scent products. Keansburg Pier, Butch's Tackle, Ebby's Restaurant, Meltzers bait and tackle, Southern Service Luke Oil, Rip Tide Bait and Tackle, Wind Jammer Hotel, Kevin Markow’s Lures, Off Shore Sport Tackle, Bum Rodgers, Bodega Bay Lure, Ramsey Outdoors, Murphy’s tackle, The Casino Fishing Pier, Fisherman Magazine, Manasquan Inlet Rod Shop Norms LLC-Cooler Racks, Keansburg Pier, Dock Outfitters, Shore Catch, Lowrance Electronics, Slammer Tackle, Angler Charters Rip, Reel Seat Tackle, Legal Limits Hydoglow Light, River2seas Lures, Sea Wolf Tackle, Three C's luncheonette, Bass Candy Lures, Fish Belly Lures, Oldesalt Tackle, Point Jude Lures, Tinman Lures, Church and Dwight, Shore Catch Guide Service Professional Tree works, Pinnacle Press and many more.


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

The tournament is official. October 31st. We had to turn anglers away last year so PM for more info.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Already marked on my calendar! 

Guess i will be dressing as a fisherman this year for Halloween


----------

